# Report: Devil in the Vatican



## Osage Bluestem (Mar 10, 2010)

> Father Gabriele Amorth, 85, who has been the Vatican's chief exorcist for 25 years and says he has dealt with 70,000 cases of demonic possession, said that the consequences of satanic infiltration included power struggles at the Vatican as well as "cardinals who do not believe in Jesus, and bishops who are linked to the Demon".



Link: Chief exorcist Father Gabriele Amorth says Devil is in the Vatican -Times Online


----------



## puritanhope (Mar 10, 2010)

This news is just breaking?!


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that is some heavy stuff to say. I have never been Catholic but can a Father get in trouble for saying that stuff? How does freedom of speach, if there is any, work in the Catholic Church?


----------



## bouletheou (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought that the Devil was actually running the place.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 10, 2010)

When is he going to figure out that Ratzinger is the ringleader, I wonder?


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 10, 2010)

Is the address p.o. box DCLXVI, Holy See ?


----------



## dudley (Mar 11, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> Wow that is some heavy stuff to say. I have never been Catholic but can a Father get in trouble for saying that stuff? How does freedom of speach, if there is any, work in the Catholic Church?


 
I am an ex roman catholic and thank God and His amazing grace I am now a Reformed Presbyterian Protestant...and the answer to your question is Yes he can get in some trouble. However this man is only saying what we Reformed Protestants and many have known for centuries. The devil has always maintained a hold on the vatican and roman catholicism. "cardinals who do not believe in Jesus, and bishops who are linked to the Demon". are not a surprise to me! Remember also the pope is in essence, the Bishop of Rome, many popes have been antichrists , (*bishops who are linked to the Demon*) would not the antichist be linked to the demon? As a Presbyterian and a Reformed Protestant I believe the papacy is an antichist institution, both the Westmister Confession and the London Baptist confession state exactly that. When I made my public confession of faith as a Presbyterian and a Protestant 3 years ago I also have said before I openly renounced roman catholicism and the pope when I became a Presbyterian. Father Gabriele Amorth's statement attests to our beliefs as Reformed Protestants that the papacy is antichrist and the vatican and the papacy is satanically inspired.


----------

